# SPS in einem Modellschiff?



## SiebertRoger (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum, wie man ja auch sehen kann, auch bin ich neu was die SPS angeht, ich bin vor etwa einem Jahr zu ersten mal mit einer SPS in Berührung gekommen, in Form eine Steuerung für einen Baukran, ich habe ein Schulung für Fehlersuche also KD gemacht. In laufe des letzten Jahres, als ich immer öfter mit der SPS zu tun bekam, reifte in mir die Idee, eine SPS in mein Modellschiff einzubauen. Ich wollte hier einfach nur mal eine naive Fragen stellen: Ist solche ein Idee realisierbar??? Über Antworten freue ich mich jetzt schon.

Gruß 

Roger


----------



## S7Graph-Nutzer (4 Januar 2009)

Kommt natürlich erst einmal auf die Größe des Schiffes an, ob die SPS reinpasst. Dann ist der Energieverbrauch einer SPS nicht zu unterschätzen. Extra für die SPS noch einen dicken Bleiakku mitschleppen?

Die allermeisten Aufgaben, die eine SPS haben soll, erfüllt im Modellbau oft ein Microcontroller-Board, das preisgünstiger und kleiner ist. Dazu findest du bei http://roboternetz.de/ vermutlich viele Anregungen (da bauen manche Leute auch Roboter-UBoote).


----------



## Question_mark (5 Januar 2009)

*...*

Hallo,



			
				SiebertRoger schrieb:
			
		

> reifte in mir die Idee, eine SPS in mein Modellschiff einzubauen.



Also ab ca 1.000 BRT sollte eine S7-400 schon in den Maschinenraum passen .. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Klaus.Ka (5 Januar 2009)

SiebertRoger schrieb:


> reifte in mir die Idee, eine SPS in mein Modellschiff einzubauen. Ich wollte hier einfach nur mal eine naive Fragen stellen: Ist solche ein Idee realisierbar??? Über Antworten freue ich mich jetzt schon.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Roger


 

realisierbar ist in der regel alles, kommt nur auf die größe deines modellschiffes an und die steuerung die du einbauen willst. was hast du dir denn vorgestellt als steuerung?
ich lehn mich mal aus dem fenster und sag eine s7 200 / 300 oder so kannst du schon mal vergessen. vielleicht eine kleinsteuerung oder so.
korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## SBC-User (5 Januar 2009)

naja im modellbau hat man halt in erster linie platzprobleme sowie gewichtseinschränkungen (vorgenannter bleiakku o.ä.) wg spannungsversorgung, evtl. solltest du dir wirklich mal so nen microcontroller ansehen, die gibt es auch im conrad und sind unter anderem in c programmierbar, ne echte sps würde vermutlich bei nem "modell" den rahmen von kosten-nutzen- sowie gewicht sprengen evtl. könntest du dir auch mal ne logo oder easy ansehen, mit etwas know-how lassen sich damit auch einfachste regelalgorithmen realisieren sofern nötig, wenn das auch etwas exotisch wäre für meinen geschmack


----------



## Medical (5 Januar 2009)

wenn er eine "richtige" SPS einbauen will gibt es auch "platzsparende" Lösungen, wie z.B. die Vipa-V100 Baureihe. Ist nicht unbedingt groß und bringt z.B. als 115er je 16 E/A mit.


----------



## trinitaucher (5 Januar 2009)

Wenn du schon ne SPS in ein Modellschiff einbauen willst, denke ich mal, verfügt das Modell auch über eine gewisse Größe, oder? 
Mir würden spontan zwei Produkte von Beckhoff einfallen:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?bus_terminal/sys_overview2.htm
das System ist Modular. Du kannst die Ein/Ausgänge ("Busklemmen") direkt an die SPS anreihen. Der Platzbedarf ist im Vergleich zu anderen Systeme relativ gering.
Wenn's auch noch Wassericht sein soll:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?fieldbus_box/plc_box.htm

Nur die Stromaufnahme ist so ne Sache....


----------



## SiebertRoger (5 Januar 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wenn du schon ne SPS in ein Modellschiff einbauen willst, denke ich mal, verfügt das Modell auch über eine gewisse Größe, oder?
> 
> 
> Nur die Stromaufnahme ist so ne Sache....


 
Ja, eine gewisse Größe hat das Schiff, bzw bekommt das Schiff, ich baue die Tirpitz im Maßstab 1:100, es wird damit 2,54 mtr. lang und 36 cm breit, ich gehe mal davon aus, das hier ausreichend Platz vohanden ist.

Als Stromversorgung hatte ich 12 Volt Blaiakkus oder Starterbatterien angedacht.

Senderseitig dachte ich an eine Hetronic-Funksteuerung.

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten

Gruß

Roger


----------



## Klaus.Ka (5 Januar 2009)

hallo roger
bei dieser größe ist das platzprob nicht mehr relevant...
mich würde mal interessieren was du alles über die sps steuern willst?


----------



## SiebertRoger (5 Januar 2009)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> hallo roger
> bei dieser größe ist das platzprob nicht mehr relevant...
> mich würde mal interessieren was du alles über die sps steuern willst?


 

Hallo Klaus,

möchte mal eben Deine Frage beantworten, zum einen habe ich drei Antriebsmotoren die Unabhängig voneinander geregelt werden sollen, die Richtung natürlich, die 4 SA-Geschütze unabhänig von einander, die 6 MA-Geschüzte, die Entfernungsmesser analog zu den Geschützen, die Bord-Krane, evtl. die Nebelanlage, Flugzeugkatapulte und die Anker. Es ist ne ganze Menge an Funktionen, was da zusammen kommt, eine Fernsteuerung aus dem Modellbaubereich, welche diese Funktionen alle abdecken kann ist auch sehr hochpreisig und geht nur mit etlichen erweiterungen einher, welche auch wieder ne menge Geld kosten, und in dieser größe müsste ich dann eh mit Relais Arbeiten, da die Schaltleistungen bzw. Stromleistungen dieser Anlagen sehr gering sind.

Ich werde ende Januar bei Hetronic wieder einen Lehrgang machen, da werde ich diese Thema auch dort mal ansprechen.

Gruß

Roger


----------



## Ralle (5 Januar 2009)

@SiebertRoger

Ich würde mit trotz allem mal Microcontroller ansehen. z.Bsp. die PIC-Reihe, die hat PWM-Ausgänge, reichlich In und Out, serielle Schnittstellen, i2-Schnittstelle usw. Dazu gibts auch einen C-Compiler bzw. andere Controller auch mit andern Sprachen, z.Bsp. Basic. Das hier ist ganz sicher mal einen Blick wert: http://www.wilke.de/embeddedcomputermodule.php gerade im Modellbaubereich. Bei den meisten SPS hast du schon das Problem, daß die für 24V ausgelegt sind, also auch die In- und Outputs.

PIC: http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=2629&param=en533465


----------



## Sockenralf (5 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde die CPU an Land montieren und drahtlos ein Profibus-Signal auf´s Schiff bringen 
Dort nur ein paar E/A´s und das war´s dann

Wie sollen denn ansonsten die ganzen Funktionen angeschubst werden?



MfG


----------



## TommyG (5 Januar 2009)

Ich stell

mir grad so je 80cm Motor- Sat- Schüssel als Profibus Richtfunk vor...


----------



## Klaus.Ka (6 Januar 2009)

hallo roger
ich seh das ähnlich wie ralle mit dem microcontroller.ist günstiger leichter und kann sehr viel...
ein kumpel von mir hat diesen controller in seinen modellautos verbaut 
die programmierung ist relativ einfach...
https://www.mikrocontroller.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66&products_id=180&zenid=2923e31864694b89f2e390942314845f
*Technische Daten *

Digitale Eingänge: 8 (optisch getrennt) 

Analoge Eingänge: 4 (0 V bis 10 V) - per Bestückung anpassbar

Digitale Ausgänge: 6 Relais, 1 PWM, 1 Transistorausgang (beispielsweise für externes Relais) 
Schnittstellen: serielle Schnittstelle, Erweiterungsport, externe Bedieneinheit, ISP, Infrarot 
Ausgabe: 2x16 bis 4x20 Zeichen LC-Display (beleuchtet) 
Sonstiges: 4 Taster und 1 Potentiometer zur einfachen Parametrierung, Echtzeituhr

Anschluss am PC: über serielle Schnittstelle 
Versorgungsspannung: 10 V bis 15 V, 24V - je nach Bestückung

Stromaufnahme: ca. 200 mA 
Mikrocontroller: ATMEGA32, ATMEGA644 (und kompatible) 
Abmessungen (B x H): ca. 101 mmx 123mm


vielleicht ist das ja was für dich...


----------



## SiebertRoger (6 Januar 2009)

*SPS in Modellschiff*



Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> hallo roger
> ich seh das ähnlich wie ralle mit dem microcontroller.ist günstiger leichter und kann sehr viel...
> ein kumpel von mir hat diesen controller in seinen modellautos verbaut
> die programmierung ist relativ einfach...
> ...


 
In der Tat, das ist was für mich.

Super, ich danke :TOOL: Dir vielmals für diesen Hinweis, auf diese Idee bin ich garnicht gekommen, naja Betriebsblindheit eben *ROFL* , ich denke das ist genau das was ich brauche, damit steht mir in Zukunft alles mögliche an Funktionsrealisierung offen.


Ich danke allen hier im Forum, welche sich hier bemüht haben mir zu helfen, ich verspreche euch auch, das ich euch auf dem laufenden halten werde, wenn es denn gewünscht ist.

Gruß

Roger


----------



## Klaus.Ka (6 Januar 2009)

SiebertRoger schrieb:


> In der Tat, das ist was für mich.
> 
> Super, ich danke :TOOL: Dir vielmals für diesen Hinweis, auf diese Idee bin ich garnicht gekommen, naja Betriebsblindheit eben *ROFL* , ich denke das ist genau das was ich brauche, damit steht mir in Zukunft alles mögliche an Funktionsrealisierung offen.
> 
> ...


 

hallo roger
bitte schön.... helf gern wenn ich kann... falls du etwas hilfe bei der programmierung brauchst steh ich dir gern soweit es mir möglich ist zur verfügung....
bin auch schon seit längerem am überlegen ob ich mir nicht einen modellflieger baue... mal schaun...
bin gespannt wann du fertig wirst


----------



## SiebertRoger (6 Januar 2009)

*SPS in Modellschiff*



Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> hallo roger
> bitte schön.... helf gern wenn ich kann... falls du etwas hilfe bei der programmierung brauchst steh ich dir gern soweit es mir möglich ist zur verfügung....
> bin auch schon seit längerem am überlegen ob ich mir nicht einen modellflieger baue... mal schaun...
> bin gespannt wann du fertig wirst


 
Hallo Klaus,

danke Dir für Dein Angebot, welches ich zu gegebener Zeit gerne annehmen werde.

Ja das mit dem fertig werden, wird wohl noch ne weile dauern, da ich momentan erst in der Planungsphase bin, d.h. ich Zeichne momentan Spanten, Kiel und andere sächlichkeiten für den Rumpf,  ich muss mir Gedanken über die unterteilung für die elektonik machen, daher habe ich das Thema Steuerung im Vorfeld schon mit einbezogen. 

Aber ich werde auf jedenfall über die Planung und realisierung berichten.

Gruß Roger


----------

